# Sevcon help needed



## Robinrebuilds (Oct 14, 2021)

You need to short can H and can L with 120ohm resister for ixxat to read can messages. if your jumping pin 2 and pin 27 together


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Right, CAN needs to be properly terminated. Resistance between H and L should be about 60Ohm (120Ohm resistor on each end of the bus). The other thing is CAN speed - depending on the version of the firmware in the Sevcon it may default to a different speed. So you may need to click through several (typically higher baud) options to find the correct one.


----------



## AMP ADRENALINE (Nov 14, 2017)

Wow that was a few years ago, but thanks. We have been using the Curtis 1236 series controller with good results.
The Curtis controllers are much easier to program and learn, but limited in the max. Amp's output.

I did get the Sevcon running but never had the throttle response right. It always seems to lag to much.
If you have any of the parameters for the throttle, I have recently setup the Sevcon again to try again.
email me at sales at xemx1 dot com

This is the latest video of the XE4. If you search "First Look XE4" on Youtube there are more video of our progress.


----------

